
EC2 Price Reduction (C4, M4, and T2 Instances) - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/ec2-price-reduction-c4-m4-and-t2-instances/
======
grapehut
Fantastic, and nice to see them bringing down the Asian instance prices too.

One thing I really wish they did however, is adopt Google's "Continuous Usage"
billing. There's just too much mental overhead, uncertainty and risk with
buying and reselling reserved instances. I end up losing hundreds of dollars a
year in potential savings on AWS because I have a bad habbit of shying away
from fully reserving my usage.

And then when I do, I always seem to get bitten. Case in point: a few weeks
ago I reserved 1 year of heavy usage for a m4.xlarge. Looks like I could've
saved 10% had I waited a few weeks.

That said, I do prefer the AWS ecosystem a lot more than Googles, but billing
is something Google does _much_ better and that is something that is something
that is really tempting me to switch.

